# fuck i forgot everything i learned last year...



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

So I finally found a small park with some small ride on boxes and small 10/15 foot jumpers... thought i'd pick up where i left off last year with some fs board slides and back 3s... ended up eating shit all day long... so frustrating. anyone else experience this?


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes. 

Just think through what you learned, rebuild the basics and you'll be fine.


I just randomly kept falling over yesterday trying to buckle my binders while going down that really flat bit connecting the east and west side of Blue Mountain. I must've gone through that thing dozens of times every season, but I felt like a noob yesterday.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup, it happens to all of us.

It will come back to you, sometimes we just have bad days... Did you feel good when you woke up?

Next time when you wake up CHUG water and do some light stretching. Take it easy, stay calm, don't get frustrated. If it's just not working, take a break, chill in the car and grab a snack - then hit back up. 

Goodluck man - it will come


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Know that feel bro. 

Make sure your bindings are on tight..spent half a day feeling like I caught retardation then at lunch I realized my bindings were looser than a whores cooter.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

I started getting my basics back after 2 days, linking my turns, getting some decent speed and keeping in control. Then that night i got wasted and went out the next morning. I could barely sideslip. Sometimes you just have bad days.


----------

